# Does USCA require you to join a club to join the parent organization?



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm a DVG member, but would like to join another organization as well. Does USCA require you to join a club affiliated with them like DVG does? Or can I just be a member of USCA?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I believe you can just be a member.. without having to be involved with an official UScA club...


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Okay, great thanks Leesa!


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

No, with USCA you don't have to belong to a club. I haven't belonged to a USCA club in over two years.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't you have to belong to a club to go to Regionals or Nationals?


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I don't know if you do? 

There are requirements.. just not sure if that is one of them?? May have to skim the Rule Book..

*D. ENTRIES*
1.All entries in a USCA Trial must be current USCA members or members of a USCA-approved organization. Non-USCA entries into USCA events will be subject to additional entry fees. All residents of the United States must be a member of a United States USCA-recognized dog organization. Foreign residents may enter at club level competition, provided they have current membership in a foreign dog organization that is USCA recognized (FCI, WUSV Member Club,SV, DVG).
2.Effective March 21, 2013, all Non-USCA members will pay an additional $25.00 filing fee forentry into any USCA local club trial, for any title/degree. Because of our existing reciprocity agreement with Canada, the GSSCC will be exempt from this additional fee. (EBB #10-13)
3.Entrants must be a USCA member to be eligible to enter any USCA-sanctioned regional, national,or helper event. (2009 GBM)
4.Entry into any USCA Championship Event requires current USCA Membership in good standing.
5.All dogs entered in a USCA event must have a USCA-issued scorebook or a scorebook issued from a USCA recognized organization. Scorebook bonds, in lieu of a scorebook, may be posted(by USCA members only) to enter a USCA trial.
a.Any Non-USCA member cannot enter a USCA trial without a recognized scorebook, and cannot post a scorebook bond at the trial. (EBB #03-13)
b.Scorebook bonds: in lieu of a scorebook, the handler (USCA members only) can put fortha $50 deposit (check payable to USCA) that is sent in with the paperwork to the Administrator, and upon receipt of the scorebook the check is refunded. Scorebook is tobe received within ten days. It is up to the judge and he can refuse to judge the dog without a scorebook. (1985 EBM)
6.All dogs entered in a USCA event must be identified by a tattoo or microchip. Owners of dogs that are microchipped are responsible for providing the necessary equipment for the identity check. (2004 GBM).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I was a USCA member (and trialed at USCA events) for 5 years without being a member of any USCA club.


----------



## d4lilbitz (Dec 30, 2013)

Liesje said:


> I was a USCA member (and trialed at USCA events) for 5 years without being a member of any USCA club.


 
That's good to know, thanks everyone!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Too late to edit, but I should say, that was a few years back, maybe it has changed. However, more recently I was a member of a USCA club for a short time, but was never asked to provide that information when I renewed my USCA membership (and one year I accidentally let it lapse for a few months, so I was like signing up anew, but I've never been asked about club membership).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

There is no restriction that you have to belong to a club to enter trials. My club isn't USCA affiliated....we can't host trials, but can trial at any other club no problem.


----------

